# Progress pics 10 weeks in



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Just starting the 10th week of my cycle. I think i am gaining well. I currently weigh in at 18 stone.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Another


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Again


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Last one


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

your coming on a treat, delts look good in the first pic, as does back in the last, and still pretty lean too, will you try to keep it as clean as you can, so as not to go backwards or are you not bothered about that just now?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Im still eating as clean as when i was cutting mate just more food. I will start cutting again in a few weeks when i go onto the Var and Primo i have stashed away.

I have a meal on a Friday night and then the whole of Saturday off then the rest of the week its ultra clean. Carbs are from sweet spuds and white rice. Meat i have lean steak or chicken breast.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Really lost the fat there mate, well done


----------



## hollis (Apr 7, 2005)

Well done Rob, Looking good bro keep it up.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Robdog - good to see you are still making progress - well done!


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

good work... looking good.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

lookin well mate, keep it going


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

Cheater2K said:


> Really lost the fat there mate, well done


understatement of the friggin century!! 

seriously good job


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

looking good mate, nice1


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good Job robdog, your doing really well mate, seriously!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Carnivore said:


> understatement of the friggin century!!


Lookin good mate,


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

even if u come in at 22st ripped....end of the day...

your still ginger 

good weight loss man lookin good


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Jesus, you get uglier with every update! I think you need to stop mate. I almost went for the toilet there to chuck up


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah baby looking good big rob


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> even if u come in at 22st ripped....end of the day...
> 
> your still ginger
> 
> good weight loss man lookin good


Man im not sure if im doing this right. About 4 people have said congrats on the weight loss when im about 1 1/2 stone bigger than i was when cutting.

I want to look bigger not smaller lol  :beer:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Spank said:


> Jesus, you get uglier with every update! I think you need to stop mate. I almost went for the toilet there to chuck up


Do you know i was thinking the exact same thing but then i thought ive still got along was to catch you up in the ugliness Dept so ill keep going for now. Thanks for your concern mate!!


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

damn rob u get betta evry pic lol u sure u aint useing sum 4to shop lol!

but seriously m8 ur looking gwd and u have sum mean dedication!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i mean u still look like ur dropping weight of ur love handles and gut and increasin ur mass


----------



## nomore1324 (Jan 15, 2005)

looking very good. what you on right now?


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

DK246 said:


> u have sum mean dedication!


...or some mean medication! lol

Looking good, Rob, well done.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Rob *IS* the most improved!

Great job my fav mod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good from the neck down..............lol. Ok I know that wasn't original. Well robdoggie. You are the most improved by far. Keep up the good work and tell Spank the monkey to fcuk off..................lol. 

Sorry, I just had to say that. I just dissed my favorite guy. Oh well Benster, PM me..............lol.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Keep it up Rob, you are making great progress.


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

robdog said:


> Do you know i was thinking the exact same thing but then i thought ive still got along was to catch you up in the ugliness Dept so ill keep going for now. Thanks for your concern mate!!


Fcuk you, I would look fcuking gorgeous next to you, in fact, do you wanna come out with me sometime, I'll have a far better chance of pulling next to you


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Spank said:


> Fcuk you, I would look fcuking gorgeous next to you, in fact, do you wanna come out with me sometime, I'll have a far better chance of pulling next to you


OUCH.

You two get a room....lol


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

winger said:


> OUCH.
> 
> You two get a room....lol


lol or a bush what eveas cheeper


----------

